# Looking for Dental Assistant job - Perth



## missyg (Feb 19, 2012)

Looking for Dental Assistant jobs in Perth or Steri Nurse vacancies, can anyone point me inthe right direction? agencies, friends who work in practices etc.

Any help would be much appreciated 

Thanks

Gemz x


----------

